# AVA - PRISM - Modern Pop Drums



## karelpsota (Nov 23, 2018)

--- This is an old post, see bottom for update ---

Super excited to present our new baby!

Just like the previous AVA library *INSTINCT - Trailer Sound Effects,

PRISM* is a small sample library with a very simple UI.

Focus on quality over quantity - all the samples have passed the test of time. They were used in tracks cumulating over 100 millions of views. (mostly pop records and notably the Shazam and LEGO 2 trailer).

Basically, we've trimmed the fat of my *personal library* and decided to share it with you.

​

Also, because I'm feel like *drums sound different on their own VS. in a mix*.

I've produced 11 demo tracks to show how the drums function in context.

​


Obviously, if your focus is orchestral music, that library is not for you.

But if you're interested in the production from artists like Ariana Grande, Charlie Puth, Foster The People, DNCE, Madeon... I'd recommend downloading the *free pack* (bottom of the link) and make an opinion for yourself 

*Content:*
- 20 Kicks
- 8 Toms
- 27 Snares
- 16 Claps
- 35 Hi-Hats
- 38 Drum Loops
- 15 Hi-Hat Loops
- 3 Cymbals
- 16 FX

*Format:*
- Audio files .wav 16-bit 48K
- PRISM Drum Engine (requires full retail Kontakt)

*GET IT HERE* ($*67* intro offer, goes back to $*99* after cyber-Monday)

*edit 1*: added walkthrough.


​
Interface Overview: 0:07
Sample Playthrough: 0:50
Assign Mode Feature: 3:14
Audio Effects: 5:04
Creative Mode: 6:40
In Context with Music: 8:30

*edit 2*: added tutorial on how to import your own samples.

​

General display: 0:07
Changing snares: 0:31
Saving the new patch: 1:18

*Sep 2020 Update:*

The content has been updated and expanded.
Fixed some samples, produced more samples, and released the recording sessions and tool-kits.
350+ samples total.

​


The UI has not changed. I think the Kontakt engine is great for drums with round robins and multi-mics but for pop stuff where it's just one-shots... it's pretty basic. I use it for sketching because it works straight out of the box.

For the drum mixing enthusiasts, I recommend the Ableton - Drum Rack or NI - Battery. They're ideal for processing those samples further.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 23, 2018)

karelpsota said:


> Super excited to present our new baby!
> 
> Just like the previous AVA library *INSTINCT - Trailer Sound Effects,*
> 
> ...



Glad you have a walkthrough coming. I’m not sure I fully understand the interface or everything that this can do based on what’s presented so far. Is there a sequencer included or is that done “in DAW”?


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 23, 2018)

Demos sound great. Very crisp and modern.

I think it's a bit on the pricey side though, for what essentially a bit more than a piano's range of keys worth of drums + a bunch of loops.


----------



## karelpsota (Nov 23, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Demos sound great. Very crisp and modern.
> 
> I think it's a bit on the pricey side though, for what essentially a bit more than a piano's range of keys worth of drums + a bunch of loops.



I totally get your point. Especially at a time where libraries sell you on file numbers.

The library had 400+ sounds initially but we wanted to only keep the best, so users don't waste their time browsing. It also helps to a have fewer sounds to build a sonic memory of each sound.
(at least that's how I work as a producer).

The one comment we got the most from our previous library was:
"INSTINCT is so small but I use it all the time, thanks for not putting fillers"

So that kind of became our philosophy.

Of course, if there's a huge backlash from the purchasers. We will adapt  
We don't mind sending more samples to our customers if there's a demand later.
But usually, our users don't mind less when the quality is high.


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 24, 2018)

karelpsota said:


> I totally get your point. Especially at a time where libraries sell you on file numbers.
> 
> The library had 400+ sounds initially but we wanted to only keep the best, so users don't waste their time browsing. It also helps to a have fewer sounds to build a sonic memory of each sound.
> (at least that's how I work as a producer).
> ...


I downloaded the demo pack - not a big fan of doing it via Messenger though to be honest.

Sounds great, but when you're an old Stylus RMX user, using static loops just becomes too limiting, so I wouldn't personally use the loops.
I appreciate the 'keeping the best sounds only' thing, but I just think there's too few for the cost. Especially when I won't be using the loops.

How does the GUI work? Is it just a fancy way to select kick, snare and hihat that I could just hit on my keys or is there more to it? I can't seem to find any explanation on the website.


----------



## Blakus (Nov 24, 2018)

More Karel sounds? insta buy!


----------



## NoamL (Nov 24, 2018)

That's the thing about Karel's libraries, every sound just works.  I use AVA Instinct all the time. Even when I have a track loaded up with huge orchestral sounds and percussion already, I can always find a sound or two in Instinct that cuts through and adds something in the frequencies I want without overwhelming everything else. I'll be buying this as soon as I get a library assignment that needs modern drums!


----------



## jneebz (Nov 24, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> I downloaded the demo pack - not a big fan of doing it via Messenger though to be honest.


This. Also, on the website it definitely implies you are downloading a trial version, not just a sound set. Big difference...might be worth it to make that more clear with the wording. Definitely interested though, and the WAV samples do sound great!


----------



## lucky909091 (Nov 24, 2018)

Oh no. Why discussing the pricing of other libraries comparing to this one?
No need to do that. It is a great new drum library with great new sounds.

I just purchased it and I do not think anymore of my elder purchases from other companies.
Man, this is 67 Dollars....
What do you want more?


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 24, 2018)

Responded to e-mail, but do not do FB. AVA responded to Subscribe /free samples inquiry, but no Prism stuff ...


----------



## R. Soul (Nov 24, 2018)

lucky909091 said:


> Oh no. Why discussing the pricing of other libraries comparing to this one?
> No need to do that. It is a great new drum library with great new sounds.
> 
> I just purchased it and I do not think anymore of my elder purchases from other companies.
> ...


Fair enough. 
I've edited my post. 

I still think there's plenty of sub $67 options out there - particularly around Black Friday, but let's just leave it at that.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 24, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Fair enough.
> I've edited my post.
> 
> I still think there's plenty of sub $67 options out there - particularly around Black Friday, but let's just leave it at that.



Have no issue with your Post. Also looong-time StylusRMX user with massive selection of loop libs (RMX /RX2) from Loop Loft. Also Ni_K11U drums content, AddictiveDrums2.
Would audition without bias if Demo provided other than FB.


----------



## karelpsota (Nov 25, 2018)

I added a walkthrough of the engine with a bunch of tips and tricks.​
​
Interface Overview: 0:07
Sample Playthrough: 0:50
Assign Mode Feature: 3:14
Audio Effects: 5:04
Creative Mode: 6:40
In Context with Music: 8:30 

I'll let my marketing partner know about the FB messenger stuff. Sorry about that


----------



## AdamAlake (Nov 25, 2018)

karelpsota said:


> Super excited to present our new baby!
> 
> Just like the previous AVA library *INSTINCT - Trailer Sound Effects,*
> 
> ...




This sounds awesome, a pre-mixed modern drumkit is something I have been wanting for a while.


----------



## lucky909091 (Nov 25, 2018)

This is exactly what I was looking for. 
What a brilliant idea to deliver the drums premixed and song-ready in this quality for modern pop music purposes. Great.

Until now, I used a "Battery drum kit" or a similar drumcomputer within my DAW - and I was still searching for the "perfect sound" to fit with my other tracks in my song. A time-consuming process.

Now, I totally understand what Karel Psota means when he says that_ "all the samples have passed the test of time"._

An awesome product. I can recommend it._

_


----------



## jneebz (Nov 25, 2018)

Sounds killer Karel!


----------



## nik (Nov 25, 2018)

Just bought it ,sounds are awsome. Is there some additional content or addons to be expected in the future?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 25, 2018)

OK. I think I get it now. Sounds really good, and can see how this could speed-up workflow. I like it. Can you map the triangle (rotation between kits)? You did mention trigger function for live performance so I'm guessing that's a yes. And can you swap out samples to any given slot (you mentioned there are more samples than those included in the 10 kits)?


----------



## Strezov (Nov 25, 2018)

Thank you for this. Got it, very happy. Simple, intuitive and sounds great!


----------



## karelpsota (Nov 26, 2018)

nik said:


> Just bought it ,sounds are awsome. Is there some additional content or addons to be expected in the future?



Yes, we usually like to give away more free stuff to people that buy the library. We have a few bonus packs in works for Christmas 



SoNowWhat? said:


> OK. I think I get it now. Sounds really good, and can see how this could speed-up workflow. I like it. Can you map the triangle (rotation between kits)? You did mention trigger function for live performance so I'm guessing that's a yes. And can you swap out samples to any given slot (you mentioned there are more samples than those included in the 10 kits)?



Yes! They are more samples in the folders. I omitted:

Toms. Because of their tonal nature, they can clash with a track.
FX
"whoosh-hit-claps". It's not fun aligning pre-hits with midi.
Genre-specific drums. Some are too complex and only work in some precise genres like trap or future bass.
Tonal kicks (like "trailer - kick") and claps ("confident - clap")
Some weird high hats (like "foley - metal hit")
Some sample variations.
The UI contains the most versatile and easy to use samples. They should work with almost everything and is a great place to get started.

Then I would recommend working in audio for all the loops, FX and more complex samples.

I will do an extra walkthrough video to show the folders. I work a lot with audio and have a few tips and tricks.

Regarding the import, it is possible to import your own sample in the engine. My partner told me he'll do a video about it this afternoon.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 26, 2018)

karelpsota said:


> Yes, we usually like to give away more free stuff to people that buy the library. We have a few bonus packs in works for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent!


----------



## Daniel (Nov 26, 2018)

Nice concept. Is the library consist of many Stick Snares? (a.k.a side snare?, I don't know the name).


----------



## karelpsota (Nov 26, 2018)

Daniel said:


> Nice concept. Is the library consist of many Stick Snares? (a.k.a side snare?, I don't know the name).



There's only 1 stick loop, and 1 stick "snare". You can hear the stick loop in the "Air" demo track.

What you hear in the trailer is actually wooden kitchen spoons processed heavily, pitched down, and reprocessed 

If you're talking about Rim Shots. There's none... maybe I should have done those hahaha


----------



## Daniel (Nov 26, 2018)

karelpsota said:


> There's only 1 stick loop, and 1 stick "snare". You can hear the stick loop in the "Air" demo track.
> 
> What you hear in the trailer is actually wooden kitchen spoons processed heavily, pitched down, and reprocessed
> 
> If you're talking about Rim Shots. There's none... maybe I should have done those hahaha



Interesting process!
Aha yes it was Rim Shots what I meant -- haha.. 
Thank you for your reply..


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 26, 2018)

I'm getting grief using winRAR to unzip the files. It's only folder 4 - Claps folder that's a problem. I can see the folder and I can see the samples inside that folder but when I try to extract I get a "can't find folder" message. I take it this hasn't happened to anyone else? Will keep trying to solve as I said within winRAR I can see the folder and navigate to the files in it so not sure why it says it can't find it.

Edit - solved this problem a while back but when I went to edit my post VI-Cs server was down. I used 7zip to extract just the missing files and the folder with Claps had an extra underscore at the end of the title which probably did it.
"4 - Claps_"
About to fire up and see if that did the trick.


----------



## mouse (Nov 29, 2018)

Is the intro offer over? Wanted to get this today :(


----------



## AoiichiNiiSan (Nov 29, 2018)

This is a great little library. Every sound included immediately feels usable. No messing around or hours needed to audition. I like that.

I do get what some people say about the number of sounds though, on a certain level. Maybe in the future, it'd be worth including an "extras/prototypes" folder of all the sounds that don't make it into the main instrument. 



SoNowWhat? said:


> I'm getting grief using winRAR to unzip the files. It's only folder 4 - Claps folder that's a problem. I can see the folder and I can see the samples inside that folder but when I try to extract I get a "can't find folder" message. I take it this hasn't happened to anyone else? Will keep trying to solve as I said within winRAR I can see the folder and navigate to the files in it so not sure why it says it can't find it.
> 
> Edit - solved this problem a while back but when I went to edit my post VI-Cs server was down. I used 7zip to extract just the missing files and the folder with Claps had an extra underscore at the end of the title which probably did it.
> "4 - Claps_"
> About to fire up and see if that did the trick.



This has been happening to me too. I'll try the 7zip thing, thanks.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 29, 2018)

A thumbs up here...I'm actually using it for pop like scoring cues, really sits in my tracks well. This was one of those I had no plans to purchase and I think it's going to get used a lot.


----------



## karelpsota (Dec 2, 2018)

As requested by a few. I added a 2-min tutorial on how to import your own samples.

​



AoiichiNiiSan said:


> This is a great little library. Every sound included immediately feels usable. No messing around or hours needed to audition. I like that.
> 
> I do get what some people say about the number of sounds though, on a certain level. Maybe in the future, it'd be worth including an "extras/prototypes" folder of all the sounds that don't make it into the main instrument.



That's actually not a bad idea. Similar to Boom Library where they give you "raw" construction kits as well as the produced sounds. I'll talk about it to my partner, and keep you all posted


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 7, 2018)

Definitely quality sounds.


----------



## 5Lives (Dec 8, 2018)

Good quality but very expensive, even discounted. NI Expansions (which have more drums plus synth patches, etc) are $49 and sound fantastic. That Sound is a leader in the pop industry (out of Nashville) and their packs are less than $40 with a lot more material. I like the concept of pre-selected kits in this interface, but I think at this price, you should offer 40 kits not just 10.


----------



## karelpsota (Dec 8, 2018)

5Lives said:


> Good quality but very expensive, even discounted. NI Expansions (which have more drums plus synth patches, etc) are $49 and sound fantastic. That Sound is a leader in the pop industry (out of Nashville) and their packs are less than $40 with a lot more material. I like the concept of pre-selected kits in this interface, but I think at this price, you should offer 40 kits not just 10.



I totally get it. And I don't expect everyone to adhere to my "small library - no filler" philosophy  (I've explained my whole view on high file numbers earlier in the thread)

There are more samples in the pack than the 10 kits. And you can swap samples if you like.

I'm a long time admirer of That Sound. They definitely were an influence.

We're also planning to add a toolkit folder with raw layers so people can design their own drums.


----------



## ionian (Dec 9, 2018)

Definitely nice sounds in there but a heads up to those interested - *none of the hats have an open hat sample* - strictly closed hats only. Unless I'm doing it wrong. It's a shame really because the open / closed hat relationship is what really defines a groove to me. 

They do include 15 hi hat loops - which have an open hat playing in some of them - so clearly they feel as well an open hat is an integral part of a drum track; just not part of this library.

If you think you're gonna drop this into a drum track you already have written to get some punchy drums, think again. Not only the hat issue, but the mapping seems to be a bit backwards - it looks like the clap is on D and the snare is on E.

It seems to still be on sale so I got it for the $67 about as about 10 minutes of this posting. Yes, I've used this 10 minutes already and found these two issues that no one mentioned at all here. Does anyone actually use the stuff they buy? Or do they just buy it and come here and post how amazing it is?

Actually here's the breakdown for anyone who's interested what's included in the sample folders -
Kicks (20 kicks)
Toms (8 samples)
Snares (27 snares)
Claps (16 claps)
Hats (35 total - 32 closed/metal/fx and 3 open)
Cymbals (3 crash)
FX (16 samples of random drops/risers/synth pads, etc)
Drum Loops (38 Drum Loops)
Hats (15 Hat loops)

Anyway, that's it. I'm not really against paying for good samples but even at the sale price, for it not to include an open hat in all the kits feels like it's kind of stretching people's goodwill. 

Definitely not recommended at the regular price. At the sale price, buyer beware as long as you know what you're getting.

Lesson learned. I need to stop impulse buying late at night after sessions are over and I'm relaxing and browsing the forums.


----------



## desert (Dec 9, 2018)

ionian said:


> Anyway, that's it. I'm not really against paying for good samples but even at the sale price, for it not to include an open hat in all the kits feels like it's kind of stretching people's goodwill.
> 
> Definitely not recommended at the regular price. At the sale price, buyer beware as long as you know what you're getting.
> 
> Lesson learned. I need to stop impulse buying late at night after sessions are over and I'm relaxing and browsing the forums.



I agree, this is overpriced for what’s already out there

Unfortunately I was turned off by the walkthrough (I won’t say why)


----------



## teraslasch (Dec 9, 2018)

Can I check what version of Kontakt 5 does this run on?


----------



## spoilthechild (Dec 10, 2018)

Hi, Ionian

I've been eyeing PRISM for days now as I really think it's a great concept and all. I think it sounds really great, too. But your statement caught my attention:



ionian said:


> If you think you're gonna drop this into a drum track you already have written to get some punchy drums, think again.



May I ask you to qualify or explain this a bit further? Won't the knobs on the UI help in making it sound better or something (i.e., more punchy and the like)? I'm just really curious as I've been on the fence regarding this purchase. 

Thanks!


PS To the other users, is there anything else potential customers need to take into consideration before purchasing? Other thoughts would help, positive or constructive. Thanks!


----------



## ionian (Dec 10, 2018)

spoilthechild said:


> May I ask you to qualify or explain this a bit further? Won't the knobs on the UI help in making it sound better or something (i.e., more punchy and the like)? I'm just really curious as I've been on the fence regarding this purchase.



No, I meant regarding the surprising lack of an open hi hat and the backwards mapping. So if you copy your drum track over assuming you can either just add this to a current drum sound as a layer or use it to replace a current drum sound like you would with any other library, you'll have to take into consideration that you'll be losing an open hi hat and you'll have to switch your snare from D to E in your midi to get a snare sound. So even auditioning this in a track is a PITA.

Honestly, you should look at the That sound libraries before you commit to this library. They offer some serious value for money and the quality and sound is every bit as good. I actually bought a That sound library a day after this and it came with over 1400 loops and over 200 single hits and it just reminded me that I got taken for a ride with this library.

Again, I have no problem paying for quality samples but really, when it comes with only a closed hi hat and not an open one for the (sale) price of $67, I mean, it's obvious I'm the guy in the cartoon who turns into the lollipop that says, "Sucker". Could be worse, I guess. I could have paid full price.

It would have been nice if it could have been mentioned in this thread but I have a strong feeling people bought this, realized how lacking it is, then are embarrassed to come here and say they spent the money for a library they're not happy with and mention the shortcomings so they come here and say, "It's AMAZEBALLS!" Me? I have no such pride. I'll come here and post that I just got fleeced by this company. Yeah, that's me...the idiot who spent $67 on a drum library with no open hi hat.


----------



## spoilthechild (Dec 10, 2018)

ionian said:


> No, I meant regarding the surprising lack of an open hi hat and the backwards mapping. So if you copy your drum track over assuming you can either just add this to a current drum sound as a layer or use it to replace a current drum sound like you would with any other library, you'll have to take into consideration that you'll be losing an open hi hat and you'll have to switch your snare from D to E in your midi to get a snare sound. So even auditioning this in a track is a PITA.
> 
> Honestly, you should look at the That sound libraries before you commit to this library. They offer some serious value for money and the quality and sound is every bit as good. I actually bought a That sound library a day after this and it came with over 1400 loops and over 200 single hits and it just reminded me that I got taken for a ride with this library.
> 
> Again, I have no problem paying for quality samples but really, when it comes with only a closed hi hat and not an open one for the (sale) price of $67, I mean, it's obvious I'm the guy in the cartoon who turns into the lollipop that says, "Sucker". Could be worse, I guess. I could have paid full price.





Hey, Ionian

Thanks for the quick reply and for the insightful explanation!

I did listen to That Sound and do think it really, really sounds great as well. I guess it's partly the stunning UI of PRISM that also caught my attention, the practicality and simplicity of it all. But I guess the open high hat issue is something, indeed, to think about here as well as the mapping. I thought it was the Toms I only had to think about, having to import it and all from the supplied folder. But the lack of open high hat, or having to import it at all and go through a pairing procedure for the ideal combination with the the other sounds on the UI, is indeed an unnecessary concern and extra step. I do hope AVA is somehow able to address this concern as I really think they have done something great with this concept.

You're right. It could've been worse with having had to pay the full price. I'm the same with paying good money for quality samples. Though PRISM samples sound great, I do hope, though, that AVA comes up with an update that takes into consideration the open high hat and mapping issues. I believe, though, that they do listen. Someone had earlier requested for a feature for personal sample imports and replacements, or something like that, and they came up with an updated version almost immediately and with a walkthrough even.

Thank you for sharing your honest thoughts on this. I guess I'll have to delay my purchase until areas of concern such as these are addressed. Hopefully, it happens soon.

Thanks a whole lot again, Ionian!


----------



## DDK (Dec 14, 2018)

I bought the drums. They do sound good! But I was also shocked when I open a kit and find one sample for a hi hat and no toms. I also wish they would map the drums in GM format which would make it easier to layer. I hope they come up with a update and some more content and make it free to existing users. I think they are on the right path sound wise just need to take it further to make it a bit more usable.


----------



## karelpsota (Dec 14, 2018)

Taking notes of all your concerns.

If I understood correctly:

needs open hi-hat one shots
switch snare and clap position
add tom row in the UI
2nd hi-hat row in the UI
Bonus toolkit samples
Will work on an update this month. Thank you.

Btw, I'm out of the country till the 22nd (limited internet where I am). If there are urgent matters you can contact my partner at [email protected]

Also, we do refunds  It's not the end of the world if you don't share our vision. I'm okay with that.


----------



## clemducasse (Dec 17, 2018)

Hey everyone, thank you so much for your constructive feedbacks, we really appreciate that. We are currently working on those key points and will keep you posted with that asap. Thanks for the amazing support! Cheers 
*✌️*


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 8, 2019)

Due to a technical glitch and some excellent customer service, I was given an opportunity to test drive the library.

There's no question that a lot of time went into creating the samples for library. Scrutinizing and recreating multi-layered, mix-ready sounds is no walk in the park, and Prism totally nails some of the most popular sounds today. Hats off to them for a job well done.

While the oversimplicity of Prism is one of it's strengths, such simplicity isn't for everyone. I enjoyed auditioning the library, but my need for a much wider spectrum of percussive sounds, articulations, and control leads me to create my own drum sounds.

In my opinion, Prism is to drum libraries what Oceania is to choir libraries -- limited in scope, but amazing in sound. Since I don't see Prism as much more than a small, boutique sound bank which can either be used in conjunction with other percussion libraries or for sketching pop songs, I would valuate it closer to $39.99.. the price of an IK Multimedia SampleTank expansion pack. (My valuation does _not_ diminish the quality of Prism in any way, though, because the sampling is of the highest caliber. I want to make that clear.)

I would have no problem spending $100 or more for a modern pop library with these sounds, but it would need more content, more articulations, more control over effects and processing, etc. I'm sure there are a lot of people who prefer to have everything baked in and ready to go (and those people will love Prism!) but I find it too limiting.

AVA's support communication has been fantastic, so even though I am passing on this library, I'm definitely keeping AVA on my radar and can't wait to see what they come up with next.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jan 8, 2019)

Excellent response from @karelpsota and @clemducasse 
Offering a refund (which I wasn’t even aware of) is an excellent way to quell any misgivings. I went in with eyes open (at least I thought so) knowing of the simplicity of this library. I wanted it for reasons other than specifically the kit instruments available. To be honest up to this date I’ve not had much chance to get to grips with it. However, I’m sure it will prove useful to me in modern pop settings.


----------



## Goldie Zwecker (Jan 13, 2019)

karelpsota said:


> Taking notes of all your concerns.
> 
> If I understood correctly:
> 
> ...


Hi there! Wanted to ask a few questions to better understand how it works. 
Is there an option to seperate the various kit components for individual use?
For example, what do i do is i want to use the kick as a trigger for sidechain? How can i isolate it?
Or what if i want to apply some delay only on the hi hat? Is there a way to isolate it - or is the entire kit handled as one unified sound source?

As for what i'm seeing and hearing in the demos i have to admit this sounds great!
The price, though, seems high. I understand the philosophy but it's not contradictory to narrow down to 10 kits, but call it "our top 10" - and still offer more kits. 
Or for example if you look at other products in a similar price range (such as wave alchemy revolution) they also have a pattern sequencer. 
Thus - my wonder. Although i won't deny this drum package sounds damn good.


----------



## karelpsota (Jan 13, 2019)

Goldie Zwecker said:


> Hi there! Wanted to ask a few questions to better understand how it works.
> Is there an option to seperate the various kit components for individual use?
> For example, what do i do is i want to use the kick as a trigger for sidechain? How can i isolate it?
> Or what if i want to apply some delay only on the hi hat? Is there a way to isolate it - or is the entire kit handled as one unified sound source?



Short answer: unified source.

You have built-in effects for each instrument in the engine (eq, reverb, transient) but no delay.

If you want to isolate kick, you can duplicate the track and turn down the volume of the snare and hat channel.

Also, the files are available in wav, so you can drag them in your preferred drum sampler for advanced tweaking.

Our engine is really designed to save time, you drop it and it works. We didn't want complex routing or clutter the UI with FX 

PS: as a producer that tried all the sidechain methods possible, I would recommend creating a midi click track that does the same kick pattern. The short clicks are better input for your sidechain compressor as you can get faster release times.



Goldie Zwecker said:


> As for what i'm seeing and hearing in the demos i have to admit this sounds great!
> The price, though, seems high. I understand the philosophy but it's not contradictory to narrow down to 10 kits, but call it "our top 10" - and still offer more kits.
> Or for example if you look at other products in a similar price range (such as wave alchemy revolution) they also have a pattern sequencer.
> Thus - my wonder. Although i won't deny this drum package sounds damn good.



Thank you for the kind words!

They are 10 kits in the UI, but over twice as much samples in the wav format.
- 20 Kicks
- 8 Toms
- 27 Snares
- 16 Claps
- 35 Hi-Hats
- 38 Drum Loops
- 15 Hi-Hat Loops
- 3 Cymbals
- 16 FX

The 10 kits are generic and non-tonal, so they work with everything. Each kit was also mixed together in different records.

The other half of wav samples either have a fixed pitch, fade-in or different genre (trap, future bass). Making it less versatile than the 10 kits in the engine... but more unique.

It's okay if our philosophy doesn't work for some people. Not forcing anyone to buy it. And we do refunds 

Strongly encourage purchasers to A/B our drums with the competition... in a full mix.


----------



## karelpsota (Jan 13, 2019)

Polkasound said:


> In my opinion, Prism is to drum libraries what Oceania is to choir libraries -- limited in scope, but amazing in sound.



That honestly made my day! Oceania is my favorite choir library for all the reasons you stated.


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 13, 2019)

karelpsota said:


> That honestly made my day! Oceania is my favorite choir library for all the reasons you stated.



Thank you. Oceania one of my favorite libraries as well. Performance Samples libraries sound great out of the box, and that's one of the best things about Prism. You just load it into Kontakt and go. If I didn't have so many libraries to choose from, I would have considered keeping and buying Prism. The sounds are built to inspire. Keep up the great work!


----------



## ionian (Jan 23, 2019)

Not sure if there's been any updates but two things to fix are:

The numbers 4 and 5 are backwards in the snare list:






And the "Kick 2" sample has a sloppy ending. There's a "thip" after the silence. I fixed it by manually editing the sample and chopping off the thip and resaving it since the samples are wav files. But you might want to fix this for the future.


----------



## Rapollo (Jan 23, 2019)

Had PRISM for a few weeks now. Just wanted to say, fantastic product. Excellent samples and I MASSIVELY love having a great kontakt instrument to just load up kits to play and lay down for instant inspiration/satisfaction - then the full sample library wavs + extras for the deeper tweaking and production. 10/10 from me.


----------



## karelpsota (Jan 24, 2019)

ionian said:


> Not sure if there's been any updates but two things to fix are:
> 
> The numbers 4 and 5 are backwards in the snare list:
> 
> ...



Thank you, these are 2 mistakes that we patched in the new update coming out Feb. Sorry about that.

In the time being:

The snare 4 and 5 can be swapped with "assign mode". Then save as the main patch.

The thip comes from silly-me not cutting the end soon enough... The fade-out or cut is effective as you did.

Thanks again for pointing it out.

While I'm here: "Vintage Kick" also has a DC-offset problem on the tail. A fade-out fixes it.

Best,

-KP


----------



## R. Soul (Sep 26, 2020)

karelpsota said:


> Taking notes of all your concerns.
> 
> If I understood correctly:
> 
> ...


Were these changes implemented back then?
No info in this thread or the website, so a bit hard to tell.

I have an upcoming album where this library would come in handy, hence my interest.


----------



## karelpsota (Sep 26, 2020)

R. Soul said:


> Were these changes implemented back then?
> No info in this thread or the website, so a bit hard to tell.
> 
> I have an upcoming album where this library would come in handy, hence my interest.



Hey there!

The content has been updated and expanded.
Fixed some samples, produced more samples, and released the recording sessions and tool-kits.
400+ samples total.

The UI has not changed. I think the Kontakt engine is great for drums with round robins and multi-mics but for pop stuff where it's just one-shots... it's pretty basic. I use it for sketching because it works straight out of the box.

For the drum mixing enthusiasts, I recommend the Ableton - Drum Rack and NI - Battery. They're ideal for processing those samples further.

Personally, I work in audio


----------



## R. Soul (Sep 27, 2020)

karelpsota said:


> Hey there!
> 
> The content has been updated and expanded.
> Fixed some samples, produced more samples, and released the recording sessions and tool-kits.
> ...


Sounds great. I'm a big fan of Battery, so would probably use that instead of Kontakt. 
What exactly do you mean by 'tool-kits'?


----------



## karelpsota (Sep 27, 2020)

R. Soul said:


> Sounds great. I'm a big fan of Battery, so would probably use that instead of Kontakt.
> What exactly do you mean by 'tool-kits'?



"tool-kits" are drums I recorded and synthesized. They're mixed non-destructively.
That's what I use to sculpt the designed drums that are the core of PRISM.
You can view it as "curated mixed raw recording".

Anyway, my drum organization is a bit singular, so I made a video to explain that folder


----------

